# Mercadillo



## Xerinola

Hola amics i amigues:
Com diríeu "mercadillo" en català? No em ve cap paraula que m'agradi. El matís és d'un mercat petit, al carrer i a vegades mig amagadet...

Moltes gràcies per l'ajuda.
X:


----------



## megane_wang

Hola Xerinola,

La veritat és que no li acabo de veure el matís que li dones, potser perquè a Collbató (com a tants llocs) del "mercat" setmanal hi ha qui en diu "mercadillo".

M'imagino que ha acabat anomenat així perquè en castellà, i de fet així ho diu la RAE, el "mercadillo" és un mercat a l'aire lliure, que funciona en dies determinats, i on es poden trobar articles nous o usats a preus econòmics (això darrer ja està per veure  ). 

Però en català, amb un nom o adjectiu o altre sempre n'he sentit a dir "mercat" (mercat setmanal, mercat de Sant. nosequè -un sant del dia-, mercat del carrer ZZZ -un que té una expecialitat concreta-...).

Espero que et serveixi!


----------



## Xerinola

Moltes Gràcies Megane!

Fins ara!
X.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Encants, of course!

Bé, això és un mercat de 2a mà. Allò que a castella se'n diu rastro.


----------



## Tomby

Jo li diria *encants*. Ho dic perquè a Barcelona són molt famosos els "encants vells" (rastro viejo) i els "encants nous" (magatzems de tota mena de géneres que comparteixen el mateix edifici).
Espero que serveixi d'ajuda.
Salutacions afectuoses.
TT.

P.S.- Normalment, quan es tracta de la compra-venda de mobles antics, aquests mercats s coneixem com "mercats de brocanters". Entreu al següent link. Si escriviu la paraula "brocanters" en Google apareixera bastant informació al respecte.
(EDICIÓ)


----------



## chics

Bon dia.

Jo estic més amb la megane, alguna cosa de l'estil *petit mercat de carrer*...

Per cert, a Barcelona almenys, els encants i els mercats de brocanters poden ser molt grans i vistosos.

Salut!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Estic amb MW i Chics, fins i tot al diari Avui, a la darrera página hi ha una relació del mercats del dia, crec que hi diu. Al meu poble - ja no tant- hom hi diu "mercadillu" sense manies. Inclús m'atreveixo a dir que si dius a algú que vaig al mercat pensa en el mercat tradicional i no pas en el mercadillo.


----------



## Xerinola

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Estic amb MW i Chics, fins i tot al diari Avui, a la darrera página hi ha una relació del mercats del dia, crec que hi diu. Al meu poble - ja no tant- hom hi diu "mercadillu" sense manies. Inclús m'atreveixo a dir que si dius a algú que vaig al mercat pensa en el mercat tradicional i no pas en el mercadillo.


 
Moltes gràcies a tots per les vostres aportacions. Efectivament Riu, has tocat el punt important, que si dius "mercat" sona al mercat tradicional, a menys que no afegeixis alguna altra paraula com: mercat de o petit mercat o mercat al carrer.
Buscava, però segurament no existeix, una sola paraula per dir "mercadillo" i que no sigui "mercadillu". 
Moltes gràcies a tots de nou.
Una abraçada gent!
X:


----------



## Xiscomx

Per aquestes terres on Déu plantà el peu per a descansar de la feta, desde el Repartiment, an aquesta mena d'enfaristolat mercat batibull li enflocam el nom de _*baratillo*_.


----------



## Doraemon-

Al PV és molt típic el "mercaet". No veig per què no es pot fer el mateix diminitiu de mercat (mercadet) que es fa en castellà (mercadillo) o en francès (petit marché).


----------



## Penyafort

El concepte de _mercadillo _és el d'un mercat a l'aire lliure on els productes poden ser vells o nous però acostumen a ser més barats o ja usats. Per tant, si hi cal destacar un d'aquests factors per tal d'establir la diferència amb un mercat, doncs ja va bé afegir això de _a l'aire lliure, de carrer, de coses velles, de segona mà_, tot depenent d'allò que es vulgui remarcar_. _Si es tracta de coses velles, sí funciona el concepte dels _encants_, que de fet ve d'un altre concepte, vendre a l'encant, que en castellà es diu "en almoneda". De vegades, pel context ja s'interpreta que és al carrer, i potser amb dir _parades _o _paradetes _ja n'hi hauria prou. 

Sóc del parer que, si no és per a representar la parla col·loquial o alguna altra raó concreta, els termes _mercadillo _o _baratillo_ caldria evitar-los.

Tampoc no m'agrada gens la traducció de _mercat ambulant _d'alguns diccionaris, perquè no trobo que sigui una de les característiques que els defineixen.


----------



## Elxenc

Bon dia !
Doncs jo ja fa temps que em vaig decidir per usar l'expressió "mercat ambulant" perquè la traducció directa des del castellà de "mercadillo" dóna "mercadet" però aquest mot no tindria el significat del primer, perquè en català i especialment en valencià l'idea que dóna és la d'un mercat xicotet/petit; En castellà el diminutiu "mercadillo" ja no vol dir un mercat petit si no que s'ha "independitzat (com han fet altres paraules finides en "illo") i significa "mercat ambulant", que es munta i desmunta en un dia. Per al mercats de roba vella o d'altres objectes tenim en català dos paraules "encants" i "puces" altra cosa siga que usem "rastro/rastre". Davant ma casa en munten "mercat ambulant" dos voltes a la setmana, i em vaig veure forçat a trobar una expressió bona en referir-me a d'ell quan parlava en valencià.


----------



## Doraemon-

No sé si serà castellanisme pero a València un "mercaet" (mercadet) té aquest mateix significat, el d'un mercat ambulant (o no; això ja depén de cada venedor), obert al carrer un dia concret de forma esporàdica o setmanal, el típic dels gitanos sobre tot de roba i també de productes agrícoles directes des del productor. També s'hi inclouria mercadets medievals, d'artesania, etc. (qualsevol mercat temporal instal·lat al carrer). Per mercat, sense diminutiu, s'entén el fixe (mercat central, de la boqueria, etc.), tot i que tècnicament també ho serien els mercadets.
És a dir, el mercadet seria igual que el "mercadillo" en castellà, que és com ho traduiria jo, sense més. El rastre/encants/mercat de puces, on es vénen objectes de segona mà, és una altra història, no és el que en castellà s'entén per "mercadillo", només n'és un d'específic, no el concepte general de "mercadillo", i que tindria les seves expressions en català, que no serien les equivalents a "mercadillo" sinò al "rastro" (rastre, encants...).


----------



## Penyafort

Elxenc said:


> i significa "mercat ambulant", que es munta i desmunta en un dia.



El problema que jo veig és que ambulant no significa només que es pugui muntar i desmuntar amb facilitat, sinó que ambula, és a dir, que es desplaça d'un lloc a l'altre. Les fires o els mercats medievals sí acostumaven a tenir més aquest caràcter itinerant, però aquests mercats de què parlem tenen normalment un indret fix on instal·lar-se. Ara bé, això de mercat ambulant ho trobo molt més correcte que no "mercadillo", que tampoc no és qüestió de dir-ne "mercat desmuntable" per a ser més precís.



Elxenc said:


> Per al mercats de roba vella o d'altres objectes tenim en català dos paraules "encants" i "puces" *altra cosa siga que usem "rastro/rastre"*.





Doraemon- said:


> El *rastre*/encants/mercat de puces, on es vénen objectes de segona mà, és una altra història, no és el que en castellà s'entén per "mercadillo", només n'és un d'específic, no el concepte general de "mercadillo", i que tindria les seves expressions en català, que no serien les equivalents a "mercadillo" sinò al "rastro" (rastre, encants...).



Afortunadament, jo això de "rastre" no li he sentit dir a ningú -fora, òbviament, de quan es tracta del rastre deixat per alguna cosa o persona. Trobaria molt fort que s'acceptés aquest significat perquè ni tan sols estaríem parlant d'un manlleu de l'espanyol, sinó d'un localisme molt castellà.


----------

